# Older cat doesnt seem to like new kittens! Help!



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

*About two weeks ago my partner and i bought home two new kittens(slippers and poppy) unfortunatley our 3 year old cat lilly has been hissing at them everytime she see's them and has shown no interest in becoming their friend. Her reaction to them doesnt seem to aggressive i think she is more scared as she has never had one on one interaction with other cats before other than the occasional cat fight outside.
We have put slippers and poppy in their cat carrier and put them in a room with lilly but lilly just hisses then hides behind the sofa with her head poking out watching them we only tried this once and for about 10 minutes because slippes and poppy didnt like being shut in their carrier and were crying which i didnt like.

Neither kittens are spayed as they are only 8 weeks old and they are due their vaccinations on friday.

Can anyone give me some tips on how to create a sucessful introduction without causing to much stress to our older cat lilly *


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There's plenty of info on the internet about how to introduce new cats in a home. Google "new cat introduction" and/or "introducing new cat" and study the articles you find. The basic principle is keeping the new cats separated and out of sight of the resident cat until the resident cat gets used to the idea of a new cat in her territory. And unfamiliar cat suddenly sprung on the resident cat is viewed as a threat. Sometimes they get over on it on their own, sometimes not. You'll have a much better chance of producing a happy cat family if you follow the steps in the introduction process.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

As Coaster said, I'd look up cat introductions. 
Didn't we used to have a sticky on that??
I did not separate them when I got Nanook and it worked out fine, but I guess, it's a little riskier. If it's been two weeks and there's no actual fighting, only some hissing and a little hiding, I wouldn't worry about it. It sounds like it's going just fine. Just give it time and give your older cat lot's of love and attention. It can take a couple of months for everyone to settle down.
When I brought Nanook home (he was about 5-6 weeks) Little-one hissed and hid for awhile. Then Nanook got sick and Little-one became caretaker. It was so cute! Everything was fine for a couple of months until Nanook decided to assert himself a bit. Then there were daily fights and "time outs" and I was beginning to think I had made a mistake. As suddenly as it started, everything settled down and now they absolutely adore each other and are inseperable. So give everyone time to adjust and don't try to force it. It sounds like, so far so good to me.
Good luck! And congratulations on your new kittens!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have just gone through the process of introduing Nina, my new cat, to Blueberry, who has been with me for eight years. They're getting along very well. It might be wise to separate the kittens, and start all over again. If you have to do that, we can give you more information. Good luck.


----------



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for all your advice guys the kittens are already in their own room because i dont want to take the risk of one getting hurt by lilly, i have read alot about introduction aswell and tried a few things its just not happening quite as well as i had first antisipated. I really dont like the kittens in a room on their own because i feel i cant interact with them properly do you think i should put them all in a room together for 5 minutes and see how it goes?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe, but try to rotate them, so you can have time and she can get used to the kittens smell in the room by herself. Reminds me of when I got Miss Poo, she was a long hair, looked larger then her 3 months, and chased the older cat. Just keep at it, I think being their still so young she'll take to them as if she's their Mama, grooming and all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, rotate them and their bedding also. Then borrow a mesh playpen that will remain stable, if you invert it. (There are playpens for cats, which are quite reasonable, also). Put the kittens in there for the first meeting. A drop of vanilla on the back of each cat and kitten's neck might also be helpful. By the time Nina and Blueberry met with nothing in between, she had been here 14 days.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

rebecca123 said:


> ....do you think i should put them all in a room together for 5 minutes and see how it goes?


No, I don't think you should, because if it doesn't go well, you've just put yourself back to square one. Just follow the steps in the intro process and have lots of patience. Remember you're creating a happy cat family that will be with you for years and years. A few extra days now is worth it. If your cats get off on the wrong foot, you might never be able to fix it. As per the intro steps, their first interaction should be with each in their own space, and physically prevented from getting at each other. For example the crack in the door, the screen door, baby gate, whatever. You have to see how that goes before you put them in the same room together. If you get hissing, growling, or running away through the crack in the door then it's too soon to go on to the next step.

The playpen, cage, or carrier works for some, but I think if you really want to be sure, do the separate rooms.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, as I said, the playpen came _after_ 13 days in separate rooms, in accordance with the requirements of the Siamese Rescue Organization.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The rescue organization required 13 days of separation? Wow -- that's a really organized organization!! :lol:

And there ya go, Rebecca....if people whose business it is to rehome cats require two weeks of separation for best intro results, then it's a good idea for you to do it, too, don't you think?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Part of the long separation is to make sure that ( even though Nina had recently been spayed and had two vet exams in the last six weeks,)she had not caught any "bug" during the trip here from Virginia. Those two cats were so anxious to meet one another that when they finally met face to fact, it was like old home week.  I was impatient, and so were they, but it worked out beautifully!


----------



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

lilly seems to be really scared of the kittens through glass she hisses and seems angry but slippers walked right up to her yeaterday and she backed into a corner and seemed to be scared so i sepearated them and am trying to do it really slowly lilly didnt try and attack slippers so i am hoping it will work ok


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm confused. :? They've already been separated for two weeks and now you're trying introductions, right? If that's the case, and you're cat isn't being aggressive with them, I would not separate them right away when she backs into a corner. give them time to check eachother out. Just keep very close eye on them and if it looks like it may get ugly, then separate them before anyone has a chance to gets nasty. But they have to be given a chance to figure each other out.
I think, one of the most important things when introducing new kitties, is to remain absolutely calm. It sounds hokey but cats pick up on our every feeling and, if we KNOW it's going to work out and they'll be fine together, I relly believe that's half the battle.
Good luck!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I understood that they'd been there two weeks, but hadn't been separated.

"Through glass?" It doesn't sound like Lilly's ready to catch sight of them yet. Use her curiosity to work to your advantage. If she doesn't seem to be curious about what's going on in the kittens' room, she's not ready to even see them yet.

"Slippers walked up to her?" So they're not separated? I dunno....I think you've got us all confused / haven't learned anything from your intro research / are trying to wing it by guess and by golly / or all three. :lol: 

Nanook makes an excellent point about staying calm. If you're in a dither, Lilly will be as well.


----------



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

when i say lilly has hissed through the glass i mean our patio doors when lilly goes out we let the kittens in the living room and she can see them through the glass. they are still seperated but slippers slipped passed me the other day and ran up to lilly, thats when lilly got scared and tried to hide, sorry im not making myself clear :? 
Lily also walked straight passed popy the other day when i had her in the living room and just hissed at me i am finding it really difficult to read lilly one minute shes aggressive the next she is scared so its not filling me with alot of confidence.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Being able to see another cat through a glass door is NOT separation.

You've told us you've read about cat introductions. But everything you've said so far tells me you either aren't following what you've learned; or else you haven't learned anything and need to go back and read them again.

Sorry to be blunt, but at this point I feel it's the only way to get through.


----------



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

How many times they are seperated still in a comletley different room your not listening!!! They only see each other through glass when the kittens are in the living room and lilly is outside! i have read alot about introductions and it says that putting the kittens in a room that lilly uses normally is good cuz then they can leave their smells and smell lillys too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i dont like being patronized so in future dont be so blunt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you really had studied and learned from the introduction articles then you'd know and understand that the SIGHT of another cat in or near an established cat's territory is threatening to the established cat. As I said, separated by GLASS is NOT separation, because they can still see each other. Lilly isn't ready to even SEE the other kittens until she no longer feels threatened by them.

The process of getting them used to each other scents occurs OUT OF SIGHT of the other cat at first. The first sight doesn't occur until they're thoroughly familiar with each other scents. And then first sight occurs with each feeling safe and secure in their own territory. It's at this point that curiosity should kick in and that's measured from the cat's reaction. If it's negative, then they're not ready.

I'm trying to help you; I'm trying to help your cats get along, but I feel I'm not connecting because you're not following our advice; you're still having problems; and that's why I'm being blunt. Nobody's patronizing you. We're all trying to help. Whether or not you accept it is up to you to decide. And with that, I leave you to make that choice.

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Personally, I just throw my cats in the same room together when a new one comes along. They aren't going to kill eachother. Secluding them sometimes makes them more anxious because they know there is another cat out there. 

Good luck! I'm sure you are doing everything fine.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, Heather, our experiences have been completely opposite. I'd give anything to go back and give Tommy a more lengthy introduction. Maybe it would have made a difference and he'd still be here.

Based on the number of people who come here looking for advice because of a bad experience introducing new cats, and everything I've read in cat behavior books, I'd say the risk for a bad experience doing it your way is too high. In other words, you've just been lucky playing the odds.

The purpose of separating cats is two-fold: (1) make them feel safe and secure in their own territory; and (2) arouse their curiosity about the other cat. It's their very nature to (1) fear an intruder; (2) be curious about something new. So the intro procedure minimizes the one and makes the other work to advantage. Everything I've read and experienced myself says it doesn't make them anxious. They're a whole heck of a lot more anxious when unexpectedly surprised with a stranger who, in their eyes, threatens their survival. It's not in their nature to understand instinctively that there are plenty of resources to share with another cat. They need to learn that by experience.


----------



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

i have been reading what other people are doing and one said playing all toghether with a laser pen both lilly and the kittens love the laser pen do you think putting them together and play would work?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> i have been reading what other people are doing and one said playing all toghether with a laser pen both lilly and the kittens love the laser pen do you think putting them together and play would work?


Yes, I think this is a wonderful idea. My two cats I have now aren't the best of friends but they love being in the same room together if it means I am playing with them. I use laser lights like you suggested and mine love feather toys. I also sprinkle straight cat nip on the carpet and they like to roll around together in it. They forget that they aren't too fond of eachother because they are so engrossed in the toys/catnip. :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> In other words, you've just been lucky playing the odds.


Eh, I beg to differ. I have had many cats coming and going when I was younger. 90% of the time it was just a homeless stray from outside and we took in it and gave it a home. The other cats in the house just seemed to deal with it. I guess the 30+ cats I had growing up just dealt with it. I woudln't really consider it being lucky playing the odds. I think we must have been doing _something _right. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, then you were _doing_ something, not just throwing them together. And also, I think it's a different case when there's only one resident cat who's not used to socializing with other cats. When you have multiple cats in a household, introducing another cat is less traumatic because they're already used to sharing territory. Your experience aside, there's not one feline behaviorist today who would recommend just putting the cats together in a room a let them work it out on their own.

But don't you ever wonder if you'd done something different your two current cats would be best pals? :wink: 

Play therapy is excellent behavioral therapy for getting cats to get along with each other, and many other behavioral problems. Playing when the cats are together creates a positive, enjoyable experience to associate with being together with the other cat. If that's working for you, then go for it.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> But don't you ever wonder if you'd done something different your two current cats would be best pals?


No, I don't wonder that because we both know the history between Oliver.... :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mmmmm.....I remember the issues with Oliver, but wasn't that just Oliver? I don't remember if there was some other issue when you got another cat. Is there a thread you can point me to?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rebecca. to clarify matters, scent is very important to cats. So, please start over, with the kittens in another room, where the other cat cannot see them, only get their odor, and get curious. Don't allow your grown cat to see them through a window or glass door, only smell them under the door. After about 10 days, exchange rooms, but don't allow them to see one another. If your cat has a bed, have the kittens use it during this time, and have the cat use the bedding the kittens have been using. Remember, they should not see one another at all.

Then, after several days of the exchange of rooms, put the kittens in an inverted playpen. That is the only time your cat should see them. Observe their reactions. If necessary, put a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat/kitten's neck. If they hiss, and your cat doesn't get used to them in a matter of days, you might have to repeat the entire sequence. I'm so sorry for the misunderstanding. Good luck! Please keep us posted. (This might take longer than usual, because of the bad start this last time.)

Edit: If you can't borrow a mesh playpen, put the kittens in a carrier for their first introduction. You might have to put one at a time, if the kittens are crowded.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

What has always worked for is completly seperating the new arrival ... let him/her settle down ... then confine the current residents for a few hours , let the new arrival wonder around the house to smell etc. do this for a few days and then let the friendliest cat meet the new arrival .. 

In My case Magic the mad loves any cat or dog so I dont bother .... but my other cats are more sensitive .... it doesnt take that long if you do it "slowly"
I also find that if I stroke the hissing cat it calms down , and if both cats are hissing hubs will soothe one and I soothe the other.

Some cats dont get on with others at all either.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, Sometimes that works! However, this cat and kittens have already had problems, so it's best to start over. The instructions I gave are from the Siamese Rescues Organization. I think it would be best for Rebecca to do a completely new introduction.  

I think toys are a great idea, when the kittens are in the playpen or carrier. A dangling toy would be great. The laser light should be great too, as long as the beam doesn't hit their eyes.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> Mmmmm.....I remember the issues with Oliver, but wasn't that just Oliver? I don't remember if there was some other issue when you got another cat. Is there a thread you can point me to?


They were fine for the first 3 weeks when I got the new cat and then Oliver turned on her once he felt comfortable with her. It happens. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes it does. We'll give you the "outstanding cat person" medal with three "exception to the rule" ribbons. 8)


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Another thought ... once you have gone through the initial seperation and introduced them ... give them treats .. I do that with my ferals ...if they let me touch them they get a treat .. if your cat lets the kittens come close give him a treat etc .. he will then learn to associate the kittens with good things.


----------



## rebecca123 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thankyou for all your positive advice guys!
So you think i should not let lilly see the kittens at all and start again? The only one problem with that is i like to be able to let the kittens out to play so they are not confined to one room all the time the only problem is that in our living room we have a glass door and if lilly is outside she comes up and can see them, i suppose i could draw the curtains?

When lilly has been in contact with them lately shes not too aggresive towards them she seems scared but when slippers(the misgevious one) ra up to her to play lilly gave her a tap on the nose to say leave me alone i no it might sound niave but i was hoping that lilly would soon see that they are not a threat and just want to play.

When i got the laser pen ot lilly loosened up a bit and started playing but when one of the kittens got near her she got defensive again!!

As regards to stroking lilly when she is hissing i personally wouldnt like to try because when i go near her to calm her down she lokks like she wants to kill me!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Try the treats as well .. get Lily some nice very smelly kitty food ... if she sits at the glass , give her a treat , this way she will associate the kittens with good things.

Keep them apart and start again , do the treats when u reintroduce .

The trouble is with cats they do things in their own time and only if they feel like it . You cant rush them .

Bribery and corruption as in the treats does work however


----------

